# reading list



## Kazak (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen threads on movies and threads on music. I'm curious about your books. What is it that you like to read? What genres and what authors do you like? And no Betty Crocker doesn't count as an author or cookbook for genre. Does anyone know of any books that have FFA or BHM as main or significant characters?


----------



## Kazak (Sep 22, 2008)

my favorite genre would be fantasy . favorite author is R. A. Salvatore. I really don't have A favorite book but like all the books from Salvatore about the Drow. (I started playing D&D when I was like 9.)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 22, 2008)

I love Kurt Vonnegut, George Orwell, Chuck Palahniuk, John Irving, Edgar Allan Poe, HP Lovecraft. As you can probably tell, I love satire and horror.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 22, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I love Kurt Vonnegut, George Orwell, Chuck Palahniuk, John Irving, Edgar Allan Poe, HP Lovecraft. As you can probably tell, I love satire and horror.



Good satire = Aldous Huxley's Brave New World.
Yessirrrr
I had to read it twice, but it turned out to be pretty entertaining once i "Got it"


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

I read a lot. I guess because I write and it's important to me to see what and how other people express their stories.
Right now, my number one author is JR Ward and her Black Dagger Brotherhood series. They have enough action, violence, blood and gore in them that they are super badass. Oddly enough they are catagorized as "romance" novels (and I can tell you I do not do romance novels) and while they may have sex in them (that will leave you all hot and bothered) it's real and very visceral.
I also like Jenna Black's "Devil" series. I am not a fan of her earlier books about vampires. They are okay, just not as good as her later stuff. But the one thing about Jenna Black that I do like is her main character (in the Devil series) is not some skinny little idgit. She is amazon tall and built.
I also enjoy, some of Laurell K. Hamilton's books. Mostly her middle ones. I do not care for any of the Meridith Gentry novels....
There are tons more I like too, the usual Deen Koontz (his Odd Thomas series is best), some Stephen King, and so many others, to many to name.... 
But above them all, is JR Ward. Something about that woman's writings just make my brain go to it's happy place!!!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 22, 2008)

I love non-fiction books the best lately, or historical fiction.

Try: 

Another Bullshit Night in Suck City by Nick Flynn

naked by David Sedaris

The Bondmaid by Catherine Lim

Also I really enjoy classic authors. They go along with my history side-interest.

Try: 

Hard Times by Dickens

Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky

Notes from the Underground by Dostoevsky as well


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been wanting to start a thread about fiction and plus-size main characters. I just got done reading Larger Than Death by Lynne Murray. It's a detective mystery and the majority of the characters are BBWs. There is a BHM and several FAs as well. Being an editor I tend to rip books apart as I read them and thought the structure of this one was going to fall apart within the first few chapters, but I stuck with it and it turned out to be an ok read. Murray has four more (I think that number is right) in this series. There were some plot holes, but the fact that the main character was a very smart and independent BBW kept my interest.

I have Full Bodied Charmer but it is too much in the erotica genre for me and I doubt I'll read it. Also the first chapter was beyond cheesy and sounded like the book would be very practical. Then a friend of mine flipped through it and found just how raunchy (in my opinion) the book is. 

Another plus-sized mystery that I have yet to read is Too Big To Miss: An Odelia Grey Mystery. This one is by Sue Ann Jaffarian. I'm a fan of mysteries, so I hope the BBW aspect pulls through and makes it a great read. The subject tags for this book are overweight women, women detectives, and body image. I really hope it is a better read than the Murray book (the plot holes still bother me).

I would love to know of more BBW/BHM/SA fiction. I can find oodles of non-fiction, but prefer fiction much more.

PS 
Would it be wise to post a similar thread (in another category) for BBW fiction? I'm anxious to read more SA fiction.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm more of a non fiction kind of person, but as for fiction I read the classics mostly. Currently reading The Real Frank Zappa Book, and One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## Been-Jammin (Sep 22, 2008)

Mostly Non-Fiction, for some reason lately a lot of stuff from the 60's/70's

Magical Mystery Tours - Tony Bramwell
Electric Kool Aid Acid Test - Tom Wolfe
On the Road - Jack Kerouac
Rum Diaries - Hunter S Thompson


Also, I've really been into Roberto Bolano recently -- Savage Detectives and Last Evenings on Earth


----------



## Durin (Sep 22, 2008)

I read mostly Sci-fi and Fantasy

I just finished reading *Very Hard Choices* by Spider Robinson

I am looking forward to reading *Toll the Hounds* by Steven Erickson

I am listening to *Abaratays of Magic Nights of War* by Clive Barker


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I would love to know of more BBW/BHM/SA fiction. I can find oodles of non-fiction, but prefer fiction much more.



Speaking of BBW mystery solvers, have you read Denise Swanson's series of "Scrumble River Mysteries" (I think that is the name of the town they are set in). The main character is some indeterminate size of BBW. I was pointed towards them by some older thread on this topic on the main board, and found them OK light reading. Not brilliant, but not bad when want something to zoom through.

=======================================

On a "has anyone read this" note: Something I've seen in bookstores this summer, in the science fiction section. It is simply called 'Fat' (which made it next to impossible to find on Amazon--so many books have that word in their title!) A link is here:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/g/rob-grant/fat.htm

It looks kind of interesting, but I'll probably wait until I can get it from the library

====================================

As for what I mostly read, I sum it up as "genre books." 
- Historical mysteries (Susanna Gregory, Paul Doherty are a couple of favorites), 
- Science fiction (David Brin is a huge favorite for his Uplift books, but I'll read anyone who can tell a story well....Elizabeth Moon, Walter Jon Williams, Lois McMaster Bujold are a few favorites)
- Fantasy, but not so much the big sprawling Tolkeinesque kind. (Patricia McKillip, Bujold again, Glen Cook, Dave Duncan, Stephen Brust are a few who I trust well)
- Some other mysteries, although a lot of mysteries I don't like so much. But some.

Plus newspapers, magazine, web-sites, anything printed that can't run away fast enough....


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 22, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Good satire = Aldous Huxley's Brave New World.
> Yessirrrr
> I had to read it twice, but it turned out to be pretty entertaining once i "Got it"



Aldous Huxley is great. His best book IMO is *The Doors of Perception*. It's basically his recount of his wonderful adventures while taking mescaline. Great, great read.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 22, 2008)

I absolutely love to read, going through at least 2-3 books a week. Currently I am reading the newest Robin Cook paperback Crisis. Just started it, but so far, so good. I will read just about anything except horror. 

Fave Authors:
Robin Cook
Michael Crichton
Jean Auel
Mary Balogh
James Patterson
Erik Larsen

Fave Genres:
Regency Romance
Historical Fiction
Medical Thrillers
History
Mystery
and yes, COOKBOOKS!!!


----------



## intraultra (Sep 23, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Good satire = Aldous Huxley's Brave New World.
> Yessirrrr
> I had to read it twice, but it turned out to be pretty entertaining once i "Got it"



Hmm does this mean I should give it another try? I read it back in high school and HATED it, but so many people seem to love this book...

Oh and I love anything by Bukowski, to address the thread's question.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 23, 2008)

I still love Neil Gaiman, Stephen Gould, Richard Dawkins, Sam Harris, Kurt Vonnegut, Terry Pratchett, Salman Rushdie, Bruce Catton, Eric Foner, Fareed Zakaria, Robin Hahnel, Noam Chomsky, Doris Kearns Goodwin, Cornel West, Patricia McKillip, Frank Herbert, Raymond Feist, Stuart Hall, and I need to stop now. I'm a bit of a geek, and the list is unending...


----------



## viracocha (Sep 23, 2008)

I still love Neil Gaiman, Stephen Gould, Richard Dawkins, Sam Harris, Kurt Vonnegut, Terry Pratchett, Salman Rushdie, Bruce Catton, Eric Foner, Fareed Zakaria, Robin Hahnel, Noam Chomsky, Doris Kearns Goodwin, Cornel West, Patricia McKillip, Frank Herbert, Raymond Feist, Stuart Hall, and I need to stop now. I'm a bit of a geek, and the list is unending...

_Brave New World_ is certainly worth a read, Huxlex's put forth a unique and engaging dystopic take on communism. It's an oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## zacherley (Sep 23, 2008)

Huxley's a better essayist than fiction writer, really. BNW has some interesting ideas, but I totally see why people can't get into it. This seems to be a real problem with a lot of "science fiction/literature" types... I wish Neal Stephenson would do more non-fiction. And Douglas Rushkoff. ESPECIALLY Rushkoff.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 23, 2008)

But Stephenson's fiction is non-fiction in its own way. His work really illustrates a lot of Weberian ideas, so I dig! And it is true that scifi is often hard to breach. C'est la vie. ;P


----------



## velia (Sep 23, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Oh and I love anything by Bukowski, to address the thread's question.



I second this. I love, love, love Bukowski, and I'm positively thrilled to see another woman around who doesn't despise him. Yay! :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 23, 2008)

zacherley said:


> Huxley's a better essayist than fiction writer, really. BNW has some interesting ideas, but I totally see why people can't get into it. This seems to be a real problem with a lot of "science fiction/literature" types... I wish Neal Stephenson would do more non-fiction. And Douglas Rushkoff. ESPECIALLY Rushkoff.



I agree. I much prefer his essays. Hence my "The Doors of Perception" love.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 2, 2008)

Edgar Allan Poe, Miguel Serrano, David Sklansky, I can range from poker books to horror to studying astrology/magick and random religions. Kinda all over the place to be honest. I collect old original poetry books. It's amazing what you can find out there. 

One of my favorites - The Encyclopedia of Horror (Richard Davis). My father had a copy and I used to read it all the time when visiting him as a child, so I of course had to seek it out and get my own copy


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 2, 2008)

Reading Pynchon's Against The Day right now and it's a monster


----------



## steely (Oct 2, 2008)

I will read most anything unless I don't like it.I love Alice Hoffman,Barbara Kingsolver,Dean Koontz,most Stephen King,Orson Scott Card,Madeline L'Engle,Anne Rice.I enjoy whimsy in reading.No matter what the genre.


----------



## BigMoFo (Oct 4, 2008)

Since my father died last month I have found myself reading Tim Russert's Big Russ and Me, and also Wisdom of our Fathers. I also enjoy Clive Cussler, John Sanford, and some of John Grisham.


----------



## Baigley (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll read anything that looks interesting enough of any genre, but usually fiction. 

Favorite authors include Chuck Palahniuk, Stephen King, Anne Rice, HP Lovecraft, Edgar Allen Poe, T.S. Eliot, Friedrich Nietzsche, Piers Anthony, Bret Ellis. There are a lot more, but I can't remember right now, . I have a lot of classics to read on my shelf, some manga, a few military books, short stories, histories, fantasies, sci-fi. Little romance. I'm all over the place. 

I just recently finished The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Magic's Pawn (by Mercedes Lackey), The Epic of Gilgamesh, and Dexter (by Jeff Lindsay) in the past two weeks. I've been going through a bit of a dry spell this past year with my reading, so I'm really proud of myself right now. 

For Chuck Palahniuk readers:

Who here has read 'Rant'? No one around me has read it and I really want to know if anyone else thinks it's one of the BEST things he's ever written?


----------



## William (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi 

I am currently reading Death Head a Sci-Fi Military Story which is better than I thought it would be.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2191151.Death_s_Head


My to-read list

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/451776?shelf=to-read

Yes I am a nerd 

William


----------



## sprsizeme (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok so it might be cliche but I do love reading cookbooks


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2008)

Im pretty sure Ive mentioned this before on other threads, but thought it might be worth repeating. For those who can tolerate science fiction at all, 
Lois McMaster Bujolds series following Miles Vorkosigan is a great set of reads. She really is a very good writer, with really engaging characters, and despite the trappings of military science fiction these are all character driven stories, some of them veering almost to comedy of manners. 

The reason Im mentioning them in particular, however, is that later in the series there is a very important secondary (although in parts of some stories primary) character who is a BHM. And oh yah, he get the girl (or at least a very nice girl), who may or may not be something of an FFA (mostly she is in love with who he is, but his body seems to be the least of her issues with him). There is also an important background character who is probably something of an FA, or at least a curve lover. All are treated very sympathetically.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 6, 2008)

For book lovers on a budget -- AWESOME site, free books (you just pay postage for sending your own books in the exchange):

www.paperbackswap.com


----------



## velia (Oct 7, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> For book lovers on a budget -- AWESOME site, free books (you just pay postage for sending your own books in the exchange):
> 
> www.paperbackswap.com



Traci, that's an awesome site! Thanks for the link!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm rereading The Stranger by Albert Camus & Slaughter-House by Kurt Vonnegut because I love both.

Also currently reading the Journals of Sylvia Plath. SO. FUCKING. AWESOME. I LOVE her. I'm in the process of reading through all her poetry as well. She's a fucking genius.


----------



## Fatgator (Oct 7, 2008)

One book I remember reading back in high school was One Fat Summer. It was about this fat kid dealing with the struggles of life and being fat. The book is very descriptive in terms of how fat he is, as well as the teasing he receives. Also, it depicts very clearly how he looks when others look at him in disgust so-to-speak. It's not exactly a positive fat story...I mean it ends positively in a way for him. 

For some reason I liked the book. Not that I think teasing fat people is okay, but I enjoyed the vividness of the book...I think also part of it is my own enjoyment of being teased, I think I put myself in his situation. I know, very odd, too much information, yada yada, but I liked the book nonetheless.


----------



## viracocha (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else is a Neil Gaiman fan, but he just finished reading the last chapter of his last book and has posted each reading on his blog. I actually got to see him last night, so I'm still excited! It's called The Graveyard Book and is a charmingly sweet and hypnotic story about a little boy raised by ghosts. He said it's his version of The Jungle Book, only with ghosts... Anyway, check it out if any of you are interested.

http://journal.neilgaiman.com/


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Oct 15, 2008)

Another fun book with a great bhm hero is The Gutbucket Quest by Peirs Anthony and Ron Leming


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok I mainly read sci fi and fantasy RA Salvatore is one of my favorites (I used to play D&D too.) But I also like suspense/horror especially Dean Koontz and Stephen King. I am a big fan of Westerns too mostly Louis Lamour and William Johnstone. When I am out of anything to read I have even been known to borrow romance novels from my mom.... did I say that out loud oops :blush:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmmm what am I reading right now? That would Be DeLeuze Film Theory and a lovely book called Rumor Mills. 

If I had my choice right now, I'd be reading some fun stuff. Reading through this thread has made me long for Koontz, Pynchon, Vonnegut, Palahniuk and Gaiman. Just to right that longing I might have to pick through my Sandman comics and read one to take a break.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 15, 2008)

There is one...its a Dragon Lance series book....I think it is Time of the Twins or Test of the Twins...

Caramon (brother) gets SUPER fat and there is some lovely description....my book was quite dog eared..


----------



## Ichida (Oct 15, 2008)

viracocha said:


> I don't know if anyone else is a Neil Gaiman fan, but he just finished reading the last chapter of his last book and has posted each reading on his blog. I actually got to see him last night, so I'm still excited! It's called The Graveyard Book and is a charmingly sweet and hypnotic story about a little boy raised by ghosts. He said it's his version of The Jungle Book, only with ghosts... Anyway, check it out if any of you are interested.
> 
> http://journal.neilgaiman.com/



If you like Neil Gaiman try reading Terry Pratchet - they do some together, and terry has a ton of his own


----------



## William (Oct 15, 2008)

I loved The Legacy of Heorot I think that it is one of the best Sci-Fi Books ever.







Spaceships, a journey and monsters

William 



Ichida said:


> If you like Neil Gaiman try reading Terry Pratchet - they do some together, and terry has a ton of his own


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ichida said:


> There is one...its a Dragon Lance series book....I think it is Time of the Twins or Test of the Twins...
> 
> Caramon (brother) gets SUPER fat and there is some lovely description....my book was quite dog eared..



I have those there were 3 in the series. The Dragonlance books by Weis & Hickman are also favorites of mine. Tasselhof is a trip


----------



## William (Oct 16, 2008)

John Scalzi is another great recent Sci-Fi Author. His series starting with the "Old Man's War" is great!!

William


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2008)

William said:


> John Scalzi is another great recent Sci-Fi Author. His series starting with the "Old Man's War" is great!!
> 
> William



I liked that series too! But if you are a long time science fiction fan, you have to read "The Android's Dream" and look for all the nods to other books and shows (some may have been more to genres than something specefic)....I'm sure I missed lots. Most were not as explicit as the title. Lots of fun.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG That reminds me! There is one book about fat kender, and they cant stop eating and they are adorable and kender-like while being marshmellow puffs!! **needs to find that book again**


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ichida said:


> OMG That reminds me! There is one book about fat kender, and they cant stop eating and they are adorable and kender-like while being marshmellow puffs!! **needs to find that book again**



I havent read that one.
I will have to see if I can find it. If you remeber the title let me know ok.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 16, 2008)

It is one of the extensions by another author with her permission. One sec let me see if I can find it...

I THINK its called Kendermore by Mary Kirchoff


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks now I gotta go to the bookstore on payday LOL


----------



## Ichida (Oct 16, 2008)

Bookstore? I need to go to the LIBRARY on payday...I have like 8 books overdue....8x$6...so yeah...

Must...learn...self...control!


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah thats why I quit going to the library the bookstore is cheaper LOL
Well it is if I can control myself


----------



## Ichida (Oct 16, 2008)

I only begrudge it because I can go through a dragonlance book in under two hours. I also have an horribly good memory which means i REMEMBER every book I've read, so it has to be GREAT for me to want to re-read it...

I go to the public library and buy 4 books for a buck now - that way I can give them away after and be able to move in my own room.


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dang and I thought I read fast! I remember books pretty good too but I have so many that rereading them isnt a problem. You should check out the Codex Allera series by Jim Butcher The titles are Furies of Calderon, Academs Fury, Cursors Fury, and Captains Fury. These were great in my opinion and very re-readable.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll pick them up when I pay my fines tomorrow :doh: Thanks for the suggestion. As a non FA suggestion...heavy on sex but GREAT i really liked Jean M Auel's clan of the cavebear + series.




BTW I have a brand new baby boy cousin named Alexander! Last chance pregnancy for my uncle and aunt finally happened!!!!! Now I shall go smother him to death with love and kisses...tootles for now!!


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I used to have those to but stupid me loaned them out and never saw them again. Just so you know some of the Codex Alerea havent made it to paperback yet.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 16, 2008)

tribaltattoos75 said:


> I have those there were 3 in the series. The Dragonlance books by Weis & Hickman are also favorites of mine. Tasselhof is a trip



I think Margaret Weis was at Dragon Con again this year pimping her new series.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 16, 2008)

The Time travlers wife was an amazing book... They are making a movie out of it soon too. But read the book 1st.


----------



## William (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone remember 


Lord of Light Roger Zelazny 

Creatures of Light and Darkness Roger Zelazny 

I loved "Lord of Light"

William






balletguy said:


> The Time travlers wife was an amazing book... They are making a movie out of it soon too. But read the book 1st.


----------



## William (Oct 17, 2008)

I will have to pick that up

I am now reading his novel "The last Colony" which is good also

William




edx said:


> I liked that series too! But if you are a long time science fiction fan, you have to read "The Android's Dream" and look for all the nods to other books and shows (some may have been more to genres than something specefic)....I'm sure I missed lots. Most were not as explicit as the title. Lots of fun.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are a sucker for old-time stories and want something light like potato chips, try Tamora Pierce. 

She has a great series abouta girl becoming a night. There is magic in it as well, so it has a nice contrast. I say light as potato chips because it is right on the edge of teen/adult fantasy. 

The immortals is one series, song of the lioness is another...and there is a new one, written in first person - which i normally HATE, but really like this one - called Provost's Dog


----------



## Tad (Oct 17, 2008)

tribaltattoos75 said:


> Yeah thats why I quit going to the library the bookstore is cheaper LOL
> Well it is if I can control myself




I have that problem sometimes too! I know moving to giving you one receipt instead of putting a card in each book saves them a lot of money, but I can never keep track of the little slips of paper or remember when I took books out. I was ever so much better at returning them on time when right there, when I was looking at the book, I could check when it was due.



Ichida said:


> If you are a sucker for old-time stories and want something light like potato chips, try Tamora Pierce.
> 
> She has a great series abouta girl becoming a night. There is magic in it as well, so it has a nice contrast. I say light as potato chips because it is right on the edge of teen/adult fantasy.
> 
> The immortals is one series, song of the lioness is another...and there is a new one, written in first person - which i normally HATE, but really like this one - called Provost's Dog



Yah, I've read almost all of her stuff, she writes great yarns! I really liked her two book series which were both Trickster something or other (featuring Allana's daughter, but somewhat different stories). I'm waiting to introduce those to my son when he's old enough not to choke on the tiny doses of romance (at ten he is violently allergic to the slightest hint of it).

* * * * * * * *

I don't think anyone has mentioned them in a while, so just a plug for Spider Robinson's "Callahan's" series (starting with Callahan's Cross Time Saloon). They are actually collections of short stories (except for the newer ones that are actual novels, but the older ones were best). One of the stories in one of those was the first time I met an outright FA in fiction (although he doesn't get the girl in that story....however in a later book he marries a BBW).

One of his novels followed two couples, one of whom were both fat (and seemingly quite content that way), but I can't remember the title at teh moment. Suffice it to say that if the author is not an FA, he is at least very familiar with the concept. And some of his stuff is really excellent (and some is just pulp, he's pretty variable I find).

Another author I like is David Duncan. He writes mostly fantasy, although he's recently written a couple of historical mysteries with only small fantasy elements, and it is one of those that I read last week (set in Venice, from the point of view of the apprentice to the second Nostrademus (the heir to the one with the famous book). Duncan falls into the "tells a really good yarn" camp, but also comes up with really varied and unique fantasy worlds--except in this latter case not a fantasy world *L*. No particular fat elements in his work, but he has a sort of openness that I like.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 17, 2008)

edx said:


> Yah, I've read almost all of her stuff, she writes great yarns! I really liked her two book series which were both Trickster something or other (featuring Allana's daughter, but somewhat different stories). I'm waiting to introduce those to my son when he's old enough not to choke on the tiny doses of romance (at ten he is violently allergic to the slightest hint of it).



LMAO!

Oh my, that was great. The Provosts Dog has much less romance, more catching the bad guys. Might be more to his liking!


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jan 26, 2009)

Why is it that that bookstores have romance novels about divorcees, women knocked up by their husband's brother, business women, tall people, little people, cowboys, settlers, vampires, white people, black people, recovering alcoholics, fat women who hate their bodies, fat women who learn to accept their bodies, red haired guys, blond guys, funny fat women, women living in trailer parks, hollywood actors, politicians, average guys, athletic guys, whores, vikings, widows, mail order brides, terminally ill people, bikers, men in kilts, athletes, adulterers, women who switch lives, women caring for their elderly parents, religious women, aliens, knights, women knights, teenagers, people with acne and witches, yet I can't find a romance novel about a fat guy? Even something that doesn't portray his fat as sexy but just makes of point of him being fat and falling in love. I'll forgo the hot belly on forehead oral action and settle for a little love handle groping but no, not a single one in any of the stores. I vote the Dims FFA/BHM writers need to get published. Now.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2009)

I just finished reading a book for my class "After Death & Dying". Well, there are two books which are really interesting. 

Love is Stronger than Death by Kreeft

Life After Life by Moody

Kreeft is my professor. I always love being in classes where the teacher is the expert in his field. Although it's kinda awkward sometimes for the teacher, after all... if he had anything else to say regarding his books... he would have said it in the book. xP


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Favorite authors include

J.R.R./Chrostopher Tolkien (All Middle Earth, Farmer Giles off Ham, etc...)
H.P.Lovecraft (Dream Quest of Unknown Kadath first, then everything else)
Terry Pratchet (Diskworld)
Neil Gaiman
Michael Morecock ( Corum books, Elric books, others, in that order)
Edger Allen Poe
Mervyn Peake (Gormenghast series)
Robert E. Howard (Conan,Soloman Kane,Cormac,Kull)
Hunter S. Thompson (Everything...Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, obviously)
August Derleth (Mythos)
Naomi Novak (Temeraire series)
W.Y.Evans-Wentz (Faerie Faith in Celtic Ireland)
Max Brooks (Zombie Survival Guide, World War Z)
Clive Barker (Weaveworld, Imajica,Great and Secret Show,Books of Blood etc...)
John Varley (Titan/Gaea series)
Jane Roberts (Seth Books)
Graves/Bulfinch's Mythology
Not an author in particular, but the Osprey Military History books are some of my favorite reads as well.
Gnostic texts, books on Angels, anything on the Ocean...

-Uriel


----------



## Hobo (Jan 26, 2009)

Among my favorite authors are:

Neil Gaiman
Jim Butcher
Richard Morgan
Robin Hobb
Cory Doctorow
Raymond Feist
Charlie Stross
Terry Brooks
David Eddings
Elizabeth Moon
Stephen King


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Favorite authors include
> 
> J.R.R./Chrostopher Tolkien (All Middle Earth, Farmer Giles off Ham, etc...)
> H.P.Lovecraft (Dream Quest of Unknown Kadath first, then everything else)
> ...



Man, you have excellent taste in authors.

And now, I have to be *extremely childish* and giggle over "Michael Morecock." Hee hee hee hee.


----------



## William (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey 

You might like this book

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/185641.Undertow

William




Hobo said:


> Among my favorite authors are:
> 
> Neil Gaiman
> Jim Butcher
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> Man, you have excellent taste in authors.
> 
> And now, I have to be *extremely childish* and giggle over "Michael Morecock." Hee hee hee hee.



Why thank you. Rumor has it I have excellent taste in girls as well.

And yes, That is one of the more unfortunate names in literature...


-Uriel


----------



## Hobo (Jan 27, 2009)

I have actually been to the shooting range with Elizabeth Bear 

I have read Hammered, but not this one, thanks for the tip. 



William said:


> Hey
> 
> You might like this book
> 
> ...


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi 

I like this book and it is a big thick one. Seems there are two kinds of people, those that like it or really do not like it

Debatable Space
by Philip Palmer 

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2210337.Debatable_Space


William




William said:


> Hey
> 
> You might like this book
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 8, 2009)

In the romance catagory

Janet Chapman usually writes about larger men.

http://www.janetchapman.com/books.htm


----------



## Durin (Feb 11, 2009)

My People,

I love you. I second some of the great Authors you named.

I love Patricia McKillip, I think she writes the most beautiful books.

Spider Robinson is like an old friend and reading Callahan's Secret was the first time that I got an inkling that there were others that loved fat women.

Spider's books are just great all around and they have a great message.

I am surprised that no one has mentioned George R. R. Martin who I think should he ever finish the Song of Ice and Fire deserves to have his name up there with the greats.

Also this year I have really enjoyed reading The Dresden Files books by Jim Butcher. 

Another neat find is The Secret of Sindharat by Leigh Brackett which got republished by Paizo my favorite RPG company.


Ichida thanks for reminding me of the WG scene in Kendermore.


----------



## fachad (Feb 11, 2009)

Most of my reading for the past few years has been in four major areas:

Serious Stuff:

Freethought/Secularism - classics like Thomas Paine and Robert Ingersoll, as well as the great moderns: Sam Harris, Richard Dawkins, Daniel Dennett, and Christopher Hitchens (aka, "The Four Horsemen of the Counter-Apocalypse").

Progressive Politics - Radicals like Michael Parenti, Noam Chomsky, Howard Zinn; progressive cognitive strategists such as George Lakoff and Drew Westin; progressive critics of the current economic system like Paul Krugman and Naomi Klein.

For Fun:

Occultism - the fiction of H. P. Lovecraft and his modern acolytes; the Western Esoteric/Magickal Tradition from Eliphas Levi, H.P. Blavatsky, Crowley, up to current authors such as Kenneth Grant and Andrew Chumley.

Dick - the post-modern, post-psychedelic, neo-gnostic science fiction of Philip K. Dick. Favorites include "Flow My Tears", "Valis", "Now Wait For Last Year", "Ubik", and "Transmigration of Timothy Archer".

and of course,

The Literature of Fat - various works of the sociology and culture of fat including "Eat Fat" by Richard Klein, "Bodies out of Bounds: Fatness and Transgression" ed Braziel, "Fat: the Anthropology of an Obsession" ed Kulick and others.

So that's what's at the top of my reading list these days.


----------



## Esther (Feb 12, 2009)

I just read this brief book of poetry, "Wide Slumber for Lepidopterists". It made me feel quite odd and claustrophobic at times; poetry seldom has that effect on me.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 12, 2009)

Poe, Nietzsche, Serrano, Jung, King, Craven, Barker, Sklansky, Burgess, Random poetry books I've collected over the years, The Encyclopedia of Horror, The Art of War, and last thing I can think of, but definitely not least....

CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE BOOKS! haha


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

ClockworkOrange said:


> CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE BOOKS! haha




Hehee.. Oh I used to love those! 

At the moment I'm reading one of Dan's books. I have a very short attention span so it's a book of short stories called Twisted by Jeffery Deaver. Only read a bit so far but it seems pretty good!

Apart from that I really love fantasy novels, some dark poetry and some horror.

Just a few of my top reads...

The Hobbit
Lord Of The Rings
Harry Potter
Chronicles of Narnia

I'm a big kid at heart, I'll never grow up!


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

I read a lot of science fiction and contemporary fiction. An some nonfiction too. Really I just read anything that catches my fancy. NAAFA has a fat fiction reading list. Just scroll down the page to the fiction section.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm still reading my way through the book I mentioned before.

I brought Dan a Stephen King book as a gift though earlier


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 19, 2009)

Right now i am reading a graphic novel..the "Watchmen".


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Right now i am reading a graphic novel..the "Watchmen".



Me too!~ getting exited for the film

.... I actually accidentally smashed a glass on it (its the hard cover absolute edition) and got glass all over the floor ; _ ;


----------



## agouderia (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe just as a note on the second theme of this thread - good fiction/literature with BHM protagnonists - one of my favorites in the past years has been Dutch writer/novelist Leon de Winter, especially with

* Hoffmann's Hunger
* SuperTex

Don't think he is that well known in the US, but is quite successful throughout Western Europe. (Just checked, both books are available through Amazon USA.


----------



## RentonBob (Feb 21, 2009)

Just started reading Living on the Black by John Feinstein


----------

